# Working with multiple real estate agencies



## PumpinFe (May 25, 2014)

I saw a few properties that I am interested in on the Internet but they are listed under different agencies. I know Italy does not have a centralized systems like MLS we have here in North America, and agencies usually only have knowledge of their own listings. Is it normal for people to work with multiple real estate agencies? Are there any ramifications?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You mean from the buyers point of view? No. Just check the various agencies since the same property can be at quite different prices.


----------



## PumpinFe (May 25, 2014)

No. I meant different properties. Like I would like to see 2 properties that are listed with Agency A, and found 2 other properties that I also want to see but are listed with Agency B and 3 others with Agency C.


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

Without an MLS system, you'd be silly not to look at properties you're interested in just because they're being shown by a competing real estate company. I think I dealt with three or four different companies before I found the right house and, as far as I know, NONE of them had any overlap on any of the properties I looked at. Go for it.


----------



## PumpinFe (May 25, 2014)

Thats exactly what I was trying to say. Did you work with them simultaneously? Did they know you were working with other agencies at the same time as well?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PumpinFe said:


> Thats exactly what I was trying to say. Did you work with them simultaneously? Did they know you were working with other agencies at the same time as well?


You don't ' work with an agent ' as such. You see a property you like the look of and view it with whichever agent has it listed. Some properties could be listed with more than one agent.
You don't tie yourself to any agent, you can deal with every agent in town if you want to


----------



## georgebrown (Jun 10, 2014)

*Working with Multiple Real Estate Agencies*

Its a good experience for you to work with multiple real estate group or companies. Its a grate way to know more about real estate property listing as well as real estate investors.


----------

